# Preparing for tornadoes / don't take any chances with these ! ! !



## PatriotSurvivalist (Mar 16, 2010)

SHELTER

Seek inside shelter, if possible. If in the open, move away from a tornado's path at a right angle. If there is no time to escape, lie flat in the nearest depression, such as a ditch or ravine.

# IN OFFICE BUILDINGS:
The basement or an interior hallway on a lower floor is the safest. Upper stories are unsafe. If there is no time to descend, a closet or small room with stout walls, or an inside hallway will give some protection against flying debris. Otherwise, under heavy furniture must do.

# IN HOMES WITH BASEMENTS:
Seek refuge near the basement wall in the most sheltered and deepest below the ground part of the basement. Additional protection is afforded by taking cover under heavy furniture or a workbench. Other basement possibilities are the smallest rooms with stout walls, or under a stairway.

# IN HOMES WITHOUT BASEMENTS:
Take cover in the smallest room with stout walls, or under heavy furniture, or a tipped-over upholstered couch or chair in the center part of the house. The first floor is safer than the second. If there is time, open windows partly on the side away from the direction of the storm's approach but stay away from windows when the storm strikes.

# MOBILE HOMES:
Are particularly vulnerable to overturning and destruction during strong winds, and should be abandoned in favor of a preselected shelter, or even a ditch in the open.

# FACTORIES, AUDITORIUMS, AND OTHER LARGE BUILDINGS:
With wide, frees pan roofs, should have preselected, marked shelter areas in their basements, smaller rooms, or nearby.

# PARKED CARS: Are unsafe as shelter during a tornado or severe windstorm.

# PERSONAL PREPARATIONS: Should include availability of a battery operated radio, in case of power loss; knowledge of safety rules and how to tell if a tornado or severe thunderstorm is approaching; and change of family plans in order to remain near shelter during a severe local storm threat.

You can find this and much more at my website:

ULTIMATESURVIVALSUPPLIES.COM​


----------



## katfish (Jan 11, 2010)

Living in Oklahoma most of my life, a little habit I picked up long ago is watching for the large drainage culverts under roads. If a storm gets too bad I'd rather get wet than rolled across a pasture in a pick-up, or worse.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

In the event of a tornado it is best to go to an interior room. Put as many walls between you and the outside as possible.
the smallest room in my house is my bathroom. It faces the South and Tornadoes usually come from the Southwest to Northeast.
Opening windows does nothing to prevent damage to a house or building.
In the event of a Tornado move to the interior of a building. If the power goes out you will be stuck in the elevator for several hours. In a stairwell debris could come through the walls. 
Structure damage could destroy or block stairways. 
Have a S.A.M.E. radio. This is the quickest way of obtaining Tornado alerts. It is even quicker than any T.V. or radio station. They have a 120v power supply and a battery-backup. You can program them for your area only or several areas. The nice thing is with the battery backup you can take it with you if you leave home. 
Make sure that it is a S.A.M.E. radio, not just a weather alert radio. 

Jerry


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We have a root cellar and I have had to use it once for a tornado. Scary! 

Always good to have a plan in place.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I grew up in Kansas and the saying there was if you'd never seen a tornado just buy a mobile home and wait.


----------



## elonaks (Mar 28, 2010)

*From Kansas*

I live in Kansas and have been in 3 of them, none were big ones. Big or small they are scary because you never know for sure which way they will head.



mosquitomountainman said:


> I grew up in Kansas and the saying there was if you'd never seen a tornado just buy a mobile home and wait.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

Been caught by surprise once, in Saskatchewan more then a decade ago. Am now completely (unreasonably) paranoid, and spend half my summer in the 'tornado room' in pre-emptive evacuation. When the sky goes greenish, me and the critters go hang out under the stairs. My husband just rolls his eyes...


----------

